# Help on Bianchi Infinito Chorus



## heartwork (Mar 2, 2014)

Hello,

I found an opportunity to buy a second hand almost new Bianchi Infinto Chorus 55cm (btw I am 181cm, might be small?). Since I read over the internet about many fake/counterfait frames (but on top frames as Dogma, Colnago, Time RXR) I am concerned about this.
Please Infinito owners can you help me identfying the year of the frame by colors?
Also the frame has no serial - it is a sticker that can be removed ? If it is not fake why there is no serial maybe is stollen ?

Thanks,


----------



## Topshoe (Dec 31, 2011)

That is a 2010/11 Infinito. The head tube changed to White in 2012. The serial is a sticker as the frame is carbon fiber.

Hope that helps.


----------



## heartwork (Mar 2, 2014)

Topshoe said:


> That is a 2010/11 Infinito. The head tube changed to White in 2012. The serial is a sticker as the frame is carbon fiber.
> 
> Hope that helps.



Yes it helped a lot so this is not a fake. 
It is strange the serial is missing.
By reading similar posts I realized that 55 cm size might be smaller for 181 cm. The gear is also attractive as full Campa Chorus and Fulcrum Racing 0 wheelset.
Thanks,


----------



## kbwh (May 28, 2010)

IIRC the serial is also stamped on the inside of the left rear dropout. A first owner should also have papers confirming model and serial number.
A 55 is on the small side for you. I'm 183 (long legs and arms), and a 57 Infinito 2010 was on the small side on everything but stack. I ride a 59 Sempre Pro now.


----------



## heartwork (Mar 2, 2014)

Thanks a lot for your advices. I decided not even to try that bike.
I am not sure that I understand where it should be 'inside of the left rear dropout'.
Not to mention that I face some low back pain in the last period (I am also heavy at 95 kg at 42 years). My dream to ride again a road bike might not be a wise idea ... this one of the reason I do not want to spend a fortune and I am looking for a bargain ...


----------



## bigjohnla (Mar 29, 2010)

I am 6 foot (approx. 183 cm) and ride a 2012 55 cm Infinito. The bike fits me very well. I am 59 and 270 lbs (122 kg). I ride a bit more upright than younger riders. A lot depends on the individual rider. I can tell you from experince that bike riding is the best exercise for us older fellows. Low impact on the joints.


----------



## Sun Rider (Jul 8, 2012)

I ride a '12 Infinito size 57cm based on Competitive Cyclist's fit calculator; Bike Fit Calculator | Find Your Bike Size | Competitive Cyclist I'm approx. six foot, or 183cm, tall. 55cm should fit you.


----------



## heartwork (Mar 2, 2014)

The funny thing is I got my height again yesterday and it seems I am 183 cm.
Last road bike I had one year ago it was a Colnago CLX 3.0 size 52s with top tube measured on horizontal a bit more than 55 cm (if I remember correctly) and a 12 cm stem and I felt it a bit small. 
The best would be to go and see this Infinito. 
And yes I used also to ride a bit upright ...
Thanks everybody !


----------



## heartwork (Mar 2, 2014)

I saw it today and surprisingly it looks like brand new even no scratch on the frame (for a 2010/2011 frame) everything works perfect and you can still hear the Campa cassette noise - I doubt it has more than 2k kilometers. I rode it several hundreds m and I think the 55 frame fits to my height of 1.81 also due to the seatpost 'feedback' that puts the saddle a bit back and the 120mm steam.
Obviously no papers and I checked on left rear dropout no serial there either ... requested price a bit less than 1500E... I am still in doubt to take it I have to decide this week...
Thanks everybody for hints and advices,


----------



## heartwork (Mar 2, 2014)

I am concerned the IIRC serial is also a sticker on left rear dropout or it must be present there ... I could not see it on left rear dropout either ...


----------



## heartwork (Mar 2, 2014)

Especially after I found many Indian sites selling it ...
Bianchi Infinito Chorus price india | Bianchi Infinito Chorus cycle pricelist | Cost of Bianchi Infinito Chorus | Vicky.in
Bianchi INFINITO CHORUS , Bianchi INFINITO CHORUS Price, Reviews, Photos


----------



## jaggrin (Feb 18, 2011)

I have been looking at used Bianchi frames on Ebay 59cm. Bought a used one today, carbon lugged. I mention this because what I see out there are new Infinito frames, multiple sizes with Taiwan listed as the sellers location. That sounds fishy to me.


----------

